# Riddles



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

A woman is accused of a crime, tried in an American court of law, and found guilty. The woman has not killed anyone or committed treason, yet the judge orders the death penalty. 
What was the woman convicted of?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

The crime of being a liberal!!!!! 8-[


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Witchcraft?

You didn't mention the time period of when this supposedly happened...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Rhode Island driver appealing a cite? :wink:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Actually Officer D.....is correct. See I new you munis hade brain power. Let me hit you with another one.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

It's a holiday, and Austin hops into his car and starts to drive. He drives for hours in only one direction and covers hundreds of miles. When Austin stops the car and gets out, he's in the same place that he started. 
In what US state did Austin drive?


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Is this some kind of nascar thing? Is he in Indiana? Is the holiday fathers day or Memorial day?


On that note, here is one for you. What does NASCAR stand for?


BTW, I just noticed that your cat is a sniper!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

And I found out two nights ago JohnBarleycorn is a song by a group named Traffic. :lol: Swear to you....I had no idea what meaning the name had until I put on some music station and they had it on.


And correct Indiana is the Answer.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Here is a better one!

A group of famous people are always seen together, even though some have never even met eachother. What's more, although outsiders have seen them together, if you could talk to some members of the group, they wouldn't even be aware of the rest of the group's existence. 
What is the last name of the oldest member of the group?


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> And I found out two nights ago JohnBarleycorn is a song by a group named Traffic. :lol: Swear to you....I had no idea what meaning the name had until I put on some music station and they had it on.


Okay, I have no idea what you are talking about there. 8-[ I am (il)legally  downloading the song now though so I'll let you know.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I hope you hear it and change your name.......song sucks. :lol:


Actually it was beore my time so I can say that maybe there was a time :roll: when some people actually :shock: enjoyed it.


----------



## strat60 (May 7, 2003)

John Barleycorn is another name for booze.


----------



## Nightstick (Jun 26, 2003)

NASCAR, I believe stands for National Association of Stock Car Auto Racers


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

strat60 has it. =D> 

As for the song, I didn't like the Traffic version either. But the Jethro Tull version isn't too bad, if you're in the right mood. :rofl: 

Nightstick, thank you for playing and you may very well be right, but I was thinking more along the lines of:

N - Non
A - Athletic
S - Sport
C - Centered
A - Around
R - ********

(sorry to any NASCAR fans who may or may not be reDneCkz) :cussing:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Is the answer Franklin?

BTW, I'm 34, and Traffic was one of my FATHER"S favorite bands, I believe their appeal is generational. Similar to how my daughter looks at my Iron Maiden albums.....


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Nope.......answer is not Franklin.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Are we thinking Mt. Rushmore? Is Washington the oldest?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

JohnBarleycorn said:


> Are we thinking Mt. Rushmore? Is Washington the oldest?


Washington is the Answer!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Next two

1.What are the only two questions you will NEVER be able to answer?

2.A horse is tied to a 15 ft. rope and there is a bail of hay 25 ft. away from him. Yet the horse is able to eat from the bail of hay. How is this possible?


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> Now, if someone would be so kind as to name the President(s) who are NOT buried in the United States...


Ford, Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

> *SRRerg Wrote:* BTW, I'm 34, and Traffic was one of my FATHER"S favorite bands, I believe their appeal is generational. Similar to how my daughter looks at my *Iron Maiden *albums.....


COOL! :rock: I thought I was alone here!!

Nick


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Suicide?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> 1. (a)(from spouse)"Does this make me look fat?"
> (b)(from supervisor)"Do you think I'm some sort of jackass?"
> 
> 2. The other end of the rope isn't tied to anything.
> ...


Number 2 is correct....Number 1 is wrong!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*THREE RIDDLES FROM THE FSCPD 2300-0700 SHIFT*

What falls but never breaks ?
What breaks but never falls ?

A woman has 7 children half of them are boys. How is this possible ?

What are the only two states that have their state name in their capital ?

8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

fscpd907 said:


> *THREE RIDDLES FROM THE FSCPD 2300-0700 SHIFT*
> 
> A woman has 7 children half of them are boys. How is this possible ?
> 
> 8)


Is one a transexual! :lol:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> masstroopers1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (a)(from spouse)"Does this make me look fat?"
> ...


Interesting thing about question 2. Even if the rope were secured to something, a bail 25 feet away could still be well within reach of the horse. A 15 foot rope would give the horse the ability to walk anywhere in a circle with a 30 foot diameter (asuming an open area). If the horse were on the circumference of the circle, the bail could be placed on the circumference of the circle at a point up to 30 feet away. Perhaps for the sake of creating a brain teaser where only your desired answer is correct, you should either shorten the rope or place the bail farther than 30 feet from the horse!


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

fscpd907 said:


> *THREE RIDDLES FROM THE FSCPD 2300-0700 SHIFT*
> 
> What falls but never breaks ?
> What breaks but never falls ?
> ...


Night falls and never breaks, day breaks and never falls

All the children are boys

Oklahoma and Indiana


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

LeadDog17 said:


> Interesting thing about question 2. Even if the rope were secured to something, a bail 25 feet away could still be well within reach of the horse. A 15 foot rope would give the horse the ability to walk anywhere in a circle with a 30 foot diameter (asuming an open area). If the horse were on the circumference of the circle, the bail could be placed on the circumference of the circle at a point up to 30 feet away. Perhaps for the sake of creating a brain teaser where only your desired answer is correct, you should either shorten the rope or place the bail farther than 30 feet from the horse!


 :lol: Someone is quite the math student!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Next two
> 
> 1.What are the only two questions you will NEVER be able to answer?


How did we get here and what happens when we die (not in the physical sense)?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Nope!

Answer is....Are you sleeping? Are you Dead?

Next ones will be better.....


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Here they are...there is 3 different riddles!

1."The beginning of eternity
The end of time and space
The beginning of every end,
And the end of every place."

2."Runs over fields and woods all day
Under the bed at night sits not alone,
With long tongue hanging out,
A-waiting for a bone."

3."At night they come without being fetched,
And by day they are lost without being stolen."


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

1) "E"

2) Shoes

3) still working on this one


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Answer is....Are you sleeping? Are you Dead?
> 
> Next ones will be better.....


This one doesn't quite make sense to me. The question is "What are the only two questions you will NEVER be able to answer?"

So long as I'm alive and awake, the answer will be "NO". However, one can never answer these questions in the affirmative!

This is FUN - Keep 'm' Coming!!!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

LeadDog17 said:


> 1) "E"
> 
> 2) Shoes
> 
> 3) still working on this one


1 and 2 are correct...nice work.... I need to make these tougher!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Some more!

1. Bill said he can hang his hat, walk 100 feet, and shoot a hole right through the hat with a gun while blindfolded. how does he do it? 

2. What goes round the house and in the house but never touches the house? 

3. What comes once in a minute, twice in a moment, but never in a thousand years? 

4. As I went across the bridge, I met a man with a load of wood which was neither straight nor crooked. What kind of wood was it?

5. What is is that you will break even when you name it?

6. I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness. 


Good luck...these should keep you guys busy!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Answer is....Are you sleeping? Are you Dead?
> 
> Next ones will be better.....


Wait a second! Leaddog is right, I have been asked if I'm sleeping numerous times throughout my life and replied many times.

And I've been asked if I was dead before too, which I also answered.

In fact, you can answer those two questions any way you want, whether or not you're supplying an honest and factual statement is the difference.

There. I've said my piece. (I'm just mad because I was close :lol: ).



shawnr76 said:


> 3."At night they come without being fetched,
> And by day they are lost without being stolen."


Moon and stars?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Some more!
> 1. Bill said he can hang his hat, walk 100 feet, and shoot a hole right through the hat with a gun while blindfolded. how does he do it?


He's got mad skillz?



> 2. What goes round the house and in the house but never touches the house?


Air?



> 3. What comes once in a minute, twice in a moment, but never in a thousand years?


The letter "M"



> 4. As I went across the bridge, I met a man with a load of wood which was neither straight nor crooked. What kind of wood was it?


Proverbial wood?



> 5. What is is that you will break even when you name it?


Spaces between words in sentences?



> 6. I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness.


The letter "S"


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> 3."At night they come without being fetched,
> And by day they are lost without being stolen."


Moon and stars?[/quote]

Stars is correct!

Also...number 3 and 6 of the new batch are correct. 3. Letter M

6. Letter s.....

Other ones were wrong!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> #1 He hangs his hat on the muzzle of the gun.
> #2 Sunlight.
> #4 Sawdust.
> #5 Silence.
> ...


Correct you are! Answer to yours is water, fire, earth and wind!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Here are a few more....

1. A man and his son were on a tour of an atomic power plant. In the control room, the boy asked if he could see the controls for the reactor core. The head physicist said yes, and explained how the controls worked. After the boy left, the head physicist turned to an assistant and said, "That was my son." 
How could that be?

2. A true story: a white horse jumped over a tower and landed on a priest, who immediately disappeared from the landscape. 
Where did this take place?

3. Three kids from Bristol went for a walk. About a mile into the walk, they came to a deep, wide river. There was no bridge. They didn't have a boat or raft, or any materials to make one. None of them could swim. 
How did they cross the river?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

1. It was the mother.

2. ?

3. The river was frozen. They walked.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Correct.....Number 2 is the only one left....Can anyone guess?


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

That location would be on a chess board.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Riggs said:


> That location would be on a chess board.


Correct!


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

masstroopers1 said:


> It can be said:
> To be gold is to be good;
> To be stone is to be nothing;
> To be glass is to be fragile;
> ...


Heart


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Some more for you all.....

1. There is one that has a head without an eye,
And there's one that has an eye without a head.
You may find the answer if you try;
And when all is said,
Half the answer hangs upon a thread

2. What we caught we threw away;
what we didn't catch, we kept.

3. Never speaking, still awake,
Pleasing most when most I speak,
The Delight of old and young,
Tho' I speak without a Tongue.
Nought but one Thing can confound me,
Many Voices joining round me;
Then I fret, and rave and gabble,
Like the Labourers of Babel.
Now I am a Dog, or Cow,
I can bark, or I can low,
I can bleat, or I can sing,
Like the Warblers of the Spring.
Let the Love-sick Bard complain,
And I mourn the cruel Pain;
Let the happy Swain rejoice,
And I join my helping Voice;
Both are welcome, Grief or Joy,
I with either sport and toy.
Tho' a Lady, I am stout,
Drums and Trumpets bring me out;
Then I clash and roar, and rattle,
Join in all the Din of Battle.
Jove, with all his loudest Thunder,
When I'm vext, can't keep me under;
Yet so tender is my Ear,
That the lowest Voice I fear;
Much I dread the Courtier's Fate,
When his Merit's out of Date,
For I hate a silent Breath,
And a Whisper is my Death.


Good Luck


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Here are a few more....
> 
> 1. A man and his son were on a tour of an atomic power plant. In the control room, the boy asked if he could see the controls for the reactor core. The head physicist said yes, and explained how the controls worked. After the boy left, the head physicist turned to an assistant and said, "That was my son."
> How could that be?


The head physicist is the boy's mother.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Some more for you all.....
> 
> 1. There is one that has a head without an eye,
> And there's one that has an eye without a head.
> ...


1) Pins and needles

2) Not a clue

3) I'm not gonna give the answer, but I'll drop a huge HINT...hint.... hint... hint
:sly: :wink:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Lead dog, Number one is correct.

Campus, That was already answered.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

What is the matter.....we all giving up???


----------



## EFG (Sep 24, 2003)

In the state of New Mexico can a man marry his widows sister. 
And what was the answere to the one about the woman sentaced to death.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

MT1...you are right the answer to number 2 is lice......Do you know number three....if you really think about the ending.....it helps with the answer.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

To all...MT1 is correct...answer to number 3 is ECHO.


----------

